# How do you root a XT908?



## CaptainBlue (Mar 28, 2012)

I just got a Razzr Maxx from Bluegrass Cellular and am trying to root it. Does anyone know how to root a XT908? All I see it for is like a 910 or 911. It's 6.16.207.XT908.


----------

